# Eggs- raw or cooked?



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I am not so sure about as to why raw, but my breeder told me to feed Emma 1 egg yolk/ week, no white. And it's raw. I guess boiling destroys some essential nutrients.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

It depends puppies (under 6 months) and pregnant and lactating bitches I feed cooked (hard boiled, scrambled). I would think microwaving would destroy some of the nutrients. Everyone else gets raw both the white and yolk.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*I was told to feed Star one hard boiled egg a day ( the whole egg )*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

our girls each get a raw egg (shell included) each week.


----------



## ice (Aug 8, 2008)

Ice is almost 2 years old. Should I start giving him an egg a week? Do dogs really like eggs?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There are 2 ways of looking at this.

Recent studies have shown that cooked eggs have 91% bioavailability and raw eggs only have 51%. So there is a better protein absorption with cooked eggs. 
However others say that some of its proteins become denatured in cooking and is not pure. You get all the live enzymes and vitamins that are not broken down by heat, like biotin.

So maybe alternate from cooked to raw and get the best of both worlds.....


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I heard from my vet that raw egg's are not a great idea. Said you could get your dog salmonella amongst other things. Seems strange, what else would they eat in the wild?


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

Guess I'll just continue feeding them raw and cooked. She seems to like them both ways.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I have six egg laying hens and I feed them Golden Layena which is an Omega, flax seed blend. Karlie gets one a week, she likes them raw, my Border Collie would not eat a raw egg if it was the end of the earth so I feed it to her scrambled. I believe that eggs are good for everyone and it is referred to as "brain food". I am a huge fan of natural food.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------

